# Niñas de Baleares fueron expropiadas a los padres para ser violadas por amigos de PODEMOS y PSOE



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

Continuamente son preguntados a los Ministros y Gobierno de Baleares por este caso de las niñas violadas repetidamente Y NO CONTESTAN A LAS PREGUNTAS O DISPARAN A DISCRECCIÓN PARA NO CONTESTAR. PSOE y PODEMOS se niegan a crear comisiones de investigación.

Ya dije que todos esos cursos obligatorios de adoctrinamiento sexual en los colegios y corrupción de menores que incluye promoción homosexual es para crear niños adelantados sexualmente y deformes para que los gays y lesbianas dispongan de más cantidad de carne joven así como amigos de los rojos, empresarios y banqueros puedan tirárselos sin que sea violación ni corrupción de menores, porque todas esas relaciones sexuales pederastras las están normalizando con muy poca resistencia por los ciudadanos que llevan a sus hijos felices al colegio.

Este sistema político caduco, corrupto y degenerado cuyos gobernantes son lo más bajo de nuestra especie y votados por cientos de miles de analfabetos cúbicos egoístas a los que les importa un rábano podrido su propia civilización, estamos cayendo en picado. Marruecos nos mira con lupa y está deseando invadirnos. No cesan de comprar armamento de alta tecnología y reclutando a soldados mientras que los rojos se dedican a homosexualizar nuestro ejército y Guardia Civil y recortando en Defensa. EN cuanto Marruecos vea que nos supera en Defensa, y aprovechando nuestro sistema de Gobierno basado en traidores, maricones, lesbianas y hembras ultrasensibles y pacifistas extremistras amantes de los Negros y de los Moros, ni siquiera avisarán cuando decidan atacarnos. O quizá este Gobierno de coruptos traidores pederastras de sexualidad desviada destruyan España antes para que la invasión marroquí les salga más barata.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

*Lourdes Méndez a la ministra de Igualdad: “¿Por qué no persiguen la violencia contra los niños?”*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Feb 2020)

¿Os imagináis la que se hubiese montado si el marido de -digamos- Esperanza Aguirre hubiese sido pillado en una similar?

Y en Vascolandia el caso Kote Cabezudo. Googlead Kote Cabezudo Odon Elorza.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

*El caso de Oltra y los abusos sexuales a menores tutelados:
*


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

*“BEATRIZ GIMENO es un peligro para nuestro hijos ” *


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

*JOSELE SANCHEZ -ALCASER - BAR ESPAÑA- POLITICOS Y JUECES PEDERASTAS*


*Bar España en ANTENA 3 Políticos denunciados por PEDERASTAS*


*CENSURADO|||MUY GRAVE||| caso BAR ESPAÑA políticos implicados en pedofilia y satanismo*


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis la que se hubiese montado si el marido de -digamos- Esperanza Aguirre hubiese sido pillado en una similar?
> 
> Y en Vascolandia el caso Kote Cabezudo. Googlead Kote Cabezudo Odon Elorza.



*ESPAÑA: ESCANDALO KOTE CABEZUDO TRAMA PEDERASTA IMPUNE. INCREIBLE.*


----------



## Amraslazar (25 Feb 2020)

Progre = Pederasta


----------



## pcbyte (25 Feb 2020)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Continuamente son preguntados a los Ministros y Gobierno de Baleares por este caso de las niñas violadas repetidamente Y NO CONTESTAN A LAS PREGUNTAS O DISPARAN A DISCRECCIÓN PARA NO CONTESTAR. PSOE y PODEMOS se niegan a crear comisiones de investigación.
> 
> Ya dije que todos esos cursos obligatorios de adoctrinamiento sexual en los colegios y corrupción de menores que incluye promoción homosexual es para crear niños adelantados sexualmente y deformes para que los gays y lesbianas dispongan de más cantidad de carne joven así como amigos de los rojos, empresarios y banqueros puedan tirárselos sin que sea violación ni corrupción de menores, porque todas esas relaciones sexuales pederastras las están normalizando con muy resistencia por los ciudadanos que llevan a sus hijos felices al colegio.
> 
> Este sistema político caduco, corrupto y degenerado cuyos gobernantes son lo más bajo de nuestra especie y votados por cientos de miles de analfabetos cúbicos egoístas a los que les importa un rábano podrido su propia civilización, estamos cayendo en picado. Marruecos nos mira con lupa y está deseando invadirnos. No cesan de comprar armamento de alta tecnología y reclutando a soldados mientras que los rojos se dedican a homosexualizar nuestro ejército y Guardia Civil y recortando en Defensa. EN cuanto Marruecos vea que nos supera en Defensa, y aprovechando nuestro sistema de Gobierno basado en traidores, maricones, lesbianas y hembras ultrasensibles y pacifistas extremistras amantes de los Negros y de los Moros, ni siquiera avisarán cuando decidan atacarnos. O quizá este Gobierno de coruptos traidores pederastras de sexualidad desviada destruyan España antes para que la invasión marroquí les salga más barata.



Te has quedado a gusto. Con ese titular seguro que te ficha OKDiario.


----------



## gabrielo (25 Feb 2020)

LA PROGRES QUIERE A LOS NIÑOS


----------



## ueee3 (25 Feb 2020)

Terrible. Pero hasta que vídeos así no nos lleguen por whatsapp o facebook, es decir, canales "mainstream", no hay nada que hacer. Enviadlos por ahí a ver si tienen éxito y nos vuelven, aunque va a ser que... NO.


----------



## pcbyte (25 Feb 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Progre = Pederasta



La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.


----------



## pcbyte (25 Feb 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La homosexualidad acaba degenerándo en pederastia.



La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.


----------



## vinicio (25 Feb 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La homosexualidad acaba degenerándo en pederastia.



La homosexualidad de por si ya es degenerada, asi que viene en el pack de enfermedad mental la pederista y demas enfermedades mentales que como bien sabemos todos, los narigudos quitaron como enfermedad reconocida por la OMS en 1995. Sabian que ahi tenian un filon de oro que usar contra nosotros. Solo hizo falta unos años de propaganda masiva y adoctrinamiento en escuelas para que tenga la aceptacion que tiene hoy en dia.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



Algún dia se invertirán las tornas y pagareís cara esta dictadura asquerosa.

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Feb 2020)

Cómo tiranizar a la plebe, según el Marqués de Sade









6° *Se abrirá en todas las ciudades del gobierno un número de casas públicas de ambos sexos* proporcionado a la población de cada ciudad, con la gradación de una de estas casas de uno y otro sexo por mil habitantes; cada una de ellas contendrá trescientos sujetos, que entrarán allí a los doce años para no salir hasta los veinticinco. Estos establecimientos serán subvencionados por el gobierno; sólo los individuos de clase libre tendrán el derecho de entrar en ellos y hacer allí absolutamente lo que mejor les parezca.







7° *Todos los que se llaman crímenes de libertinaje*, tales como el asesinato de excesos, el incesto, la violación, la sodomía, el adulterio, *no serán castigados nunca más que en las castas esclavas*.


----------



## jolu (25 Feb 2020)

Aviso a foreros.

Si os llegan vídeos de las terribles violaciones cometidas en los centros de menores regentados por el PSOE y sus socios, no lo remandéis. Acudid a la GC y o policía para entregarlos y quedaros con el documento, firmado y sellado, de la denuncia hecha.
Haced fotocopias del documento y entregadla a familiares y amigos.
El original llevadlo a un notario.
En otro notario diferente, haced ultimas voluntades y dejad constancia de a quien habéis entregado el documento, no nombreis a todos, pero si al otro notario.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Feb 2020)

Ya lo dijeron, los hijos no son de los padres y los izmierdosos pueden hacer con ellos lo que quieran.


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

Irene Montero acusa de «falta de humanidad» a la oposición por querer investigar los abusos a menores en Baleares......Falta de humanidad es negarse a investigarlo para que no se repita y depurar responsabilidades.....Al igual que Mónica Oltra ¿qué están tapando?


----------



## pcbyte (25 Feb 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Algún dia se invertirán las tornas y pagareís cara esta dictadura asquerosa.
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo.



Diselo a Willy Toledo que està ante un juez por cagarse en Dios.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2020)

vinicio dijo:


> La homosexualidad de por si ya es degenerada, asi que viene en el pack de enfermedad mental la pederista y demas enfermedades mentales que como bien sabemos todos, los narigudos quitaron como enfermedad reconocida por la OMS en 1995. Sabian que ahi tenian un filon de oro que usar contra nosotros. Solo hizo falta unos años de propaganda masiva y adoctrinamiento en escuelas para que tenga la aceptacion que tiene hoy en dia.



Que homosexualidad hijo de la gran puta? Estamos hablando del marido de la roja hija de puta OLTRA que se follaba a las niñas de los orfanatos, y de que en mallorca los rojos las metian a putas. Hijo de puta


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (25 Feb 2020)

Matar a politicos de izquierdas es un derecho democratico.

El que no es un pederasta es un ladron o un traidor.


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> Te has quedado a gusto. Con ese titular seguro que te ficha OKDiario.



Estamos hablando de que tu partido encubre la prostitucion de menores en centros tutelados y a tinte preocupa OK DIARIO ?

Luego iras de buena persona por ahi.


----------



## pcbyte (25 Feb 2020)

Ciudadano 1 millon dijo:


> Estamos hablando de que tu partido encubre la prostitucion de menores en centros tutelados y a tinte preocupa OK DIARIO ?
> 
> Luego iras de buena persona por ahi.



Estamos hablando de que menores estan siendo prostituidos y tu en lugar de denunciarlo en la Guàrdia Civil y aportar tus pruebas, estàs perdiendo el tiempo foreando ?

Luego iras de buena persona por ahi.


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> Estamos hablando de que menores estan siendo prostituidos y tu en lugar de denunciarlo en la Guàrdia Civil y aportar tus pruebas, estàs perdiendo el tiempo foreando ?
> 
> Luego iras de buena persona por ahi.



Yo no puedo aportar pruebas, no es mi cometido denunciar esos hechos.

Mi cometido es trabajar y defender a mi familia. Prepararme para cuando me toque cavar fosas comunes para la escoria.


----------



## pcbyte (25 Feb 2020)

Ciudadano 1 millon dijo:


> Yo no puedo aportar pruebas, no es mi cometido denunciar esos hechos.
> 
> Mi cometido es trabajar y defender a mi familia. Prepararme para cuando me toque cavar fosas comunes para la escoria.



Tu no has cavado una fosa en tu vida. Tu eres un comedoritos en una cueva, que la única actividad física que hace es matarse a pajas para combatir la ansiedad y vivir de tus padres.


----------



## macready (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> Estamos hablando de que menores estan siendo prostituidos y tu en lugar de denunciarlo en la Guàrdia Civil y aportar tus pruebas, estàs perdiendo el tiempo foreando ?
> 
> Luego iras de buena persona por ahi.




Que no falte el progre de turno haciendo gracias sobre el tema, trivializando y tirando balones fuera para defender a sus compinches a capa y espada.


----------



## jorobachov (25 Feb 2020)

Qu no cunda la pedofobia u oj denunsio pu delitoj de odioh


----------



## pcbyte (25 Feb 2020)

macready dijo:


> Que no falte el progre de turno haciendo gracias sobre el tema, trivializando y tirando balones fuera para defender a sus compinches a capa y espada.



Tu ahora qué?. Como me he metido con tu novio sales a defenderle.


----------



## macready (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> Tu ahora qué?. Como me he metido con tu novio sales a defenderle.



No defiendo a nadie, te acuso a ti de complice de pederastas y de desviar el tema para quitarle hierro. Con delitos de odio y willys toledos que no pintan nada aqui.

Eres una persona repugnante.


----------



## pcbyte (25 Feb 2020)

macready dijo:


> No defiendo a nadie, te acuso a ti de complice de pederastas y de desviar el tema para quitarle hierro. Con delitos de odio y willys toledos que no pintan nada aqui.
> 
> Eres una persona repugnante.



Yo en riñas de novios no me meto, hasta ahí podiamos llegar. Al Ignore y arreglad vuestros problemas en privado, y no deis un espectaculo.


----------



## macready (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> Yo en riñas de novios no me meto, hasta ahí podiamos llegar. Al Ignore y arreglad vuestros problemas en privado, y no deis un espectaculo.



Cinco claves para entender qué está pasando con la prostitución de menores tutelados en Mallorca

hizo público que un grupo de *menores de acogida* en centros del Instituto de Asuntos Sociales de la isla balear (IMAS), que tutela a *359 menores*, se prostituían en las calles de Palma y eran pagadas con drogas, entre otras cosas.

Qué está ocurriendo con la prostitución de menores tuteladas en Mallorca y por qué no se habla de ello

Fiscalía abre una investigación sobre la red de prostitución de niñas tuteladas en Mallorca | Tribuna Feminista


----------



## Sir Orrin (25 Feb 2020)

La consejera balear rechaza dimitir porque la explotación sexual de menores ocurre "en toda España"

*La consejera balear rechaza dimitir porque la explotación sexual de menores ocurre "en toda España"*
*Ese es el argumento que ha esgrimido la consejera de Asuntos Sociales balear: "¿Pedirán la dimisión de todas las consejeras?", ha espetado al PP.*
LD/Agencias
2020-02-25


Fina Santiago | Europa Press
La consejera de Asuntos Sociales y Deportes del Gobierno balear, Fina Santiago, ha asegurado este martes que el problema de la explotación sexual de menores "está presente en toda España" y ha rechazado dimitir, como le ha pedido el PP durante una interpelación parlamentaria.
"*Todas las Comunidades Autónomas tenemos este problema*. ¿Pedirán la dimisión de todas las consejeras?", ha advertido Santiago, en un acalorado debate en el pleno en el que el presidente del Parlament, Vicenç Thomàs, ha llamado al orden a los diputados.


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> Yo en riñas de novios no me meto, hasta ahí podiamos llegar. Al Ignore y arreglad vuestros problemas en privado, y no deis un espectaculo.



Eh trozo de mierda.

Tu tambien abusas de menores como tus amigos de izquierdas a los que defiendes aqui?


----------



## gabrielo (25 Feb 2020)

resulta que a muchos padres se le quitaron por ser pobres y que no fueran vestidos decentemente y estos progres abusan de ellos impunemente ,si en vez de dar trabajo a los lameculos progres se lo dan a padres de estos chavales sus hijos y los hijos de los demás no serian violados y serian tratados con dignidad.

hay muchos pobres que tienen muchísima dignidad que si que no les pueden dar a sus hijos ropa nueva y incluso pasan frio en invierno pero lo que nunca harían es abusar de críos ni los suyos ni los de los demás.


----------



## silenus (25 Feb 2020)

Sir Orrin dijo:


> La consejera balear rechaza dimitir porque la explotación sexual de menores ocurre "en toda España"
> 
> *La consejera balear rechaza dimitir porque la explotación sexual de menores ocurre "en toda España"*
> *Ese es el argumento que ha esgrimido la consejera de Asuntos Sociales balear: "¿Pedirán la dimisión de todas las consejeras?", ha espetado al PP.*
> ...




Pero qué puerca hija de la gran puta.


----------



## Federación de estudiantes (25 Feb 2020)

Ciudadano 1 millon dijo:


> Yo no puedo aportar pruebas, no es mi cometido denunciar esos hechos.
> 
> Mi cometido es trabajar y defender a mi familia. Prepararme para cuando me toque cavar fosas comunes para la escoria.



Y si aportas esas pruebas saldrías per judicado te acusarían como si fueses un pederasta. Es el problema cuando la justicia está cogida por pederastas manejan las reglas a su conveniencia.


----------



## pcbyte (25 Feb 2020)

Ciudadano 1 millon dijo:


> Eh trozo de mierda.
> 
> Tu tambien abusas de menores como tus amigos de izquierdas a los que defiendes aqui?



Hala, otro al ignore. Ha hacerle compañia a tu novio.


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

Que el propio gobierno impida que se investigue la explotación sexual de las menores tuteladas, es nauseabundo. Dimisión del gobierno balear, ! YA !


----------



## Esflinter (25 Feb 2020)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Continuamente son preguntados a los Ministros y Gobierno de Baleares por este caso de las niñas violadas repetidamente Y NO CONTESTAN A LAS PREGUNTAS O DISPARAN A DISCRECCIÓN PARA NO CONTESTAR. PSOE y PODEMOS se niegan a crear comisiones de investigación.
> 
> Ya dije que todos esos cursos obligatorios de adoctrinamiento sexual en los colegios y corrupción de menores que incluye promoción homosexual es para crear niños adelantados sexualmente y deformes para que los gays y lesbianas dispongan de más cantidad de carne joven así como amigos de los rojos, empresarios y banqueros puedan tirárselos sin que sea violación ni corrupción de menores, porque todas esas relaciones sexuales pederastras las están normalizando con muy resistencia por los ciudadanos que llevan a sus hijos felices al colegio.
> 
> Este sistema político caduco, corrupto y degenerado cuyos gobernantes son lo más bajo de nuestra especie y votados por cientos de miles de analfabetos cúbicos egoístas a los que les importa un rábano podrido su propia civilización, estamos cayendo en picado. Marruecos nos mira con lupa y está deseando invadirnos. No cesan de comprar armamento de alta tecnología y reclutando a soldados mientras que los rojos se dedican a homosexualizar nuestro ejército y Guardia Civil y recortando en Defensa. EN cuanto Marruecos vea que nos supera en Defensa, y aprovechando nuestro sistema de Gobierno basado en traidores, maricones, lesbianas y hembras ultrasensibles y pacifistas extremistras amantes de los Negros y de los Moros, ni siquiera avisarán cuando decidan atacarnos. O quizá este Gobierno de coruptos traidores pederastras de sexualidad desviada destruyan España antes para que la invasión marroquí les salga más barata.



Por favor, que sarta de sandeces nivel retrasado premium


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Feb 2020)

Estos rojos son el demonio, checas, mataban religiosos, eutanasia , sacan muertos de sus tumbas, y ahora follan niñas.


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

Es realmente vergonzante que traten de evitar que se investigue un delito así....... Qué o quién hay implicado-s para que no se investigue o para que se manipule la comisión investigadora? Me da igual que sean de izquierdas, de derechas o de centro. ......Si ponen pegas para este caso luego que no sean hipócritas con los pederastas de la iglesia.


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

La fiscalía de menores debe urgentemente intervenir antes de que se destruyan pruebas y chantajeen y sobornen a testigos.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

*VOX denuncia hoy en el parlamento la ineficacia de las CCAA en la tutela de los menores*


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

Evolucionista dijo:


> *VOX denuncia hoy en el parlamento la ineficacia de las CCAA en la tutela de los menores*



No pasa nada, mientras hablen en catalán en Baleares...


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



Cuando un grupo de políticos se niegan a contestar a las preguntas de la oposición sobre casos de violaciones a niños que están a cargo de ellos, los ciudadanos tenemos el derecho Y EL DEBER de señalar con el dedo a esos grupos políticos que callan, miran para otro lado o encubren las violaciones. Y aprovecho la ocasión para cagarme en los muertos de los linajes de toda esta gentuza pederastra y de los que como tú se fijan en el dedo y no en la luna. A quienes deberías amenazar son a los políticos cerdos y cerdas de Podemos y PSOE por su complicidad directa o por mirar para otro lado.


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

Digo yo , en televison vemos programas, como EQUIPO DE INVESTIGACIÓN, los cuales destapan fraudes como el del pan , el del jamón ibérico , el de la prostitucion en barrios marginales , etc ....... donde está ahora ! , es que este tema no vende? , o es que les sellarían la boca por mucho tiempo? . Señores esto es fascismo , venga de donde Venga! .


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> Estamos hablando de que menores estan siendo prostituidos y tu en lugar de denunciarlo en la Guàrdia Civil y aportar tus pruebas, estàs perdiendo el tiempo foreando ?
> 
> Luego iras de buena persona por ahi.



¿Eres retrasado, o qué? ¿No ves que he puesto montones de vídeos con profesionales que han puesto denuncias judiciales y se las pasan por los cojones y por el chocho? Lo vuestro es atacar la libertad de expresión. Gracias a gentuza como vosotros sabemos que los foros, las redes sociales y los comentarios en blogs y periódicos hacen mucho efecto. Si no sirviera para nada no tendríais que crear leyes mordaza. Así que jódete.


----------



## pcbyte (25 Feb 2020)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Cuando un grupo de políticos se niegan a contestar a las preguntas de la oposición sobre casos de violaciones a niños que están a cargo de ellos, los ciudadanos tenemos el derecho Y EL DEBER de señalar con el dedo a esos grupos políticos que callan, miran para otro lado o encubren las violaciones. Y aprovecho la ocasión para cagarme en los muertos de los linajes de toda esta gentuza pederastra y de los que como tú se fijan en el dedo y no en la luna. A quienes deberías amenazar son a los políticos cerdos y cerdas de Podemos y PSOE por su complicidad directa o por mirar para otro lado.



Otro al ignore. Hoy estoy en racha.


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

Estos son los que dan clases de moralidad , pero cuando sale la cloaca de los suyos ,los tapan rápido ,para seguir siendo superiores ,en esa moralidad hipócrita que tienen ,desde siempre ,como si fuesen dioses y estuvieran por encima del bien y del mal.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> resulta que a muchos padres se le quitaron por ser pobres y que no fueran vestidos decentemente y estos progres abusan de ellos impunemente ,si en vez de dar trabajo a los lameculos progres se lo dan a padres de estos chavales sus hijos y los hijos de los demás no serian violados y serian tratados con dignidad.
> 
> hay muchos pobres que tienen muchísima dignidad que si que no les pueden dar a sus hijos ropa nueva y incluso pasan frio en invierno pero lo que nunca harían es abusar de críos ni los suyos ni los de los demás.



Mireia de Vox acaba de desvelar en el parlamento que los Gobiernos se gastan más de 9.000 Euros al mes por cada niño y niña robados a sus padres. 
*¡¡PERO ME CAGO EN TODOS LOS MUERTOS DE LOS POLÍTICOS!!!! Quitan los hijos a padres que son pobres y no pueden vestirlos bien y los políticos se gastan 9.000 Euros al mes del dinero público por cada niño para mantener su chiringuito de pederastras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ¡¡¡Con 9.000 Euros al mes no es mejor que todos esos niños sigan con sus padres y el Gobierno les dé una ayuda de 500 Euros al mes, por ejemplo? Pero si es que sale mucho más barato!! 

ESTO ES CLARAMENTE SECUESTRO DE NIÑOS PARA HACER NEGOCIO Y EXPLOTACIÓN SEXUAL INFANTIL. ¿NO ES ESTO PARA ESTRANGULAR A TODA ESA PUTA GENTUZA? PERO ESTO QUÉ ES???!!!*


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

¿Qué podemos esperar ahora de este absurdo psoe? ¿Qué aún tenga votantes es digno de pena? Es que el psoe hoy es una lamentable imagen de lo que nunca debe hacer un partido Obrero, Socialista y Español......... Pero ahí tenemos al caducado psoe que algunos llaman partido socialisto oportunista engreído. ...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Feb 2020)

PSOE y PODEMAS Como mínimo son encubridores. De quién?
No lo sabemos pero deben ser amigos se supone.


----------



## MigueI Lacambra (25 Feb 2020)

psoe y podemos los mayores miserables y traidores de España. No se como hay indigentes mentales defendiendolos.


----------



## El amigo (25 Feb 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Pero qué puerca hija de la gran puta.



Debería dimitir. Pero en este país eso es la excepción , no la regla.


----------



## El amigo (25 Feb 2020)

De todas formas el título se las trae. Los menores tutelados no es que provengan precisamente de unos padres modelo o que sean pobres como se dice en hilo,Sino que suele N provenir de familias totalmente desestructuradas; con problemas de drogadicción , prostitución, abusos y malos tratos. 
Así que pena me dan estos menores; no solamente han pasado un infierno en casa con secuelas que probablemente no superaran en su vida sino que además luego las administraciones no les han protegido, e incluso se han aprovechado dexellod llegando a ocultar y tapar lo que ha estado ocurriendo 
Es un escándalo político que si alguien tuviera el más mínimo decoro costaría la cabeza a todos los responsables.


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> PSOE y PODEMAS Como mínimo son encubridores. De quién?
> No lo sabemos pero deben ser amigos se supone.



Estos y los podemitas querian darnos lecciones sobre la protección de menores. Menudos sinvergüenzas. Exito asegurado ¿Verdad?


----------



## Octubris (25 Feb 2020)

Mireia Borràs de VOX está como un queso.

Jorobaetarra dice que fueron "hombres malos": pues *investíguenlos* si tan malnacidos son esos hombres, subnormal hijodeputa. Pero claro como son de izquierdas nos quedamos con que son hombres y frunzo el ceño y a joderse: la investigación no se hace, pido prudencia y saco leyes para escampar.

Conclusión: "ABUSOS = HOMBRES MALOS, nada que ver aquí" y tan campante.

Yo no sé como la gente llega a un nivel de estulticia semejante y permite a este grupito de iluminados tergiversadores tocar poder...

Al menos, se oyen, algo, los ataques pertinentes que esta escoria merece escuchar. Se los veía a todos nerviositos, salvo a Sánchez que está en el Congreso como si nada de eso fuera con él, con la mirada perdida aguantando horas y horas (porque es un mandado que no sabe disimular que está ahí de paripé).


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

La consellera de Asuntos Sociales y Deportes del Govern balear dice que el problema de la explotación sexual de menores está "en toda España" y rechaza dimitir ......  

¿Tiene pruebas la señora consejera? ¿Las va a depositar ante un juez?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



Eres gilipollas. Lastima que eso no sea delito


----------



## acitisuJ (25 Feb 2020)

Baleares: PSOE y Podemos rechazan que el Congreso investigue la explotación sexual de las menores


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

Que suerte tiene la progresia que puede decir cualquier burrada y sus fanboys/girls les aplaudirán con las orejas...


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)

PSOE y Podemos rechazan que el Congreso investigue la explotación sexual de las menores en Baleares....... Se han hartado a crear Comisiones de investigación cuando estaban en la oposición, y ahora cuando el tema les afecta se niegan con todo tipo de excusas.


----------



## PONZOÑO (25 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> Hala, otro al ignore. Ha hacerle compañia a tu novio.



Eres homofobo?


----------



## BurbuPrepper (25 Feb 2020)

Los masónico peoseros podemitas están al servicio de la criptocracia satanista mundial. Todo empezó con el 11-M y la era Zapatero. A España le queda medio telediario:

*El fiscal pide ocho años de cárcel para un exalcalde socialista por distribuir pornografía infantil con bebés*
*Luis Serna compartió videos con sexo y violencia incluso con abusos a niños de cinco meses*







*El rastro atroz del presunto pederasta que quiso ser político*







Alejandro Díaz, ex líder de las Juventudes Socialistas de Elche, tiene el dudoso honor de haber puesto a la Policía ante el *caso más crudo de pederastia de los últimos años*. Fue en junio de 2017 y las imágenes de adultos abusando de niños recién nacidos que consumía, almacenaba y compartía -según la juez y la Fiscalía-* a punto estuvieron de llevar al vómito a los agentes* que tuvieron que visionarlas. *Alguno de ellos se quebró ante tanta dureza*...

Barnevernet, los espeluznantes servicios sociales de Noruega, siguen secuestrando niños extranjeros



El escándalo oculto de Noruega: fotos y videos de menores abusados, familias separadas y un servicio estatal cuestionado

*El Estado subvenciona con 77.277 euros a una activista feminista que está a favor de la pedofilia*






La activista Loola (sic) Pérez, que se presenta en las redes como Doctora Glass hace esta reflexión ¿qué tiene de malo mantener relaciones con un bebé que además está muerto?







¿Existen unos poderes ocultos que manejan nuestro mundo? « Oldcivilizations's Blog

LA MASONERÍA INVISIBLE: Un nuevo y organizado intento de volver al paganismo | CUADRANTE

*Reunión General de Obediencias Masónicas en Blois* (Francia). Jack Lang (ministro de cultura de varios gobiernos socialistas) *aprovechó para consagrar Francia a Lucifer:*

Cuenta Ricardo de la Cierva que Jack Lang, intelectual y político del socialismo radical francés, se atrevió a celebrar en la histórica ciudad de Blois una reunión general de obediencias masónicas, con el 'piadoso' fin de consagrar a Satán nada menos que Francia.

El motivo era* una correspondencia cabalística con el signo de Satán* que coincidía con el 30 de junio de 2000. *Y el convocante fue durante varios gobiernos socialistas Ministro de Cultura.*
______________________________ ________

*El Ministro socialista masónico de cultura propugna las relaciones 'intergeneracionales'... aquí se queja de que la sexualidad con menores esté todavía prohibida:





*

JACK LANG "La sexualité puérile est encore un continent interdit" - Egalite et Réconciliation

* Aquí se le relaciona con una red de prostitución con menores:*

Rediff: Prostitution de mineurs dans la villa marocaine d'Yves Saint-Laurent et Pierre Bergé ? et Jack lang ?

Lang hausse le ton contre la «rumeur insistante»*

https://www.egaliteetreconciliation....see-32175.html

https://bestofactus.blogspot.com.es/...ecore-par.html

El Satanismo detrás del ABORTO - Planned Parenthood en Argentina - YouTube

El vídeo ya no está disponible (que contratiempo) pero proclamaba esto:

TRANSCRIPCIÓN:

...puro y gratuito para todas; y para los católicos hay algo que les 'concepto' [¿conceptúo?] de la herejía, yo que me formé en una escuela católica escribo porque soy hereje y la escritura para mí es un acto de profunda herejía, como toda esta la militancia que está acá.

Así que esto se llama _*'proclama hereje para la biblia feminista':*_

Se enrosca la serpiente bíblica
hoy pañuelo verde
en estas modestas ramas
del árbol del conocimiento
nuestras muñecas.

Todas las evas de nuestra sangre
y las serpientes de nuestras estirpes
muerden de muerte fatal
la maldición de Dios
ese perverso geniecillo.

Ya no somos enemigas
ya los pies de la sororidad
aplastan la cabeza de la envidia.

Todas las que llevamos
como primero o como segundo
el nombre de María lo abortamos
y a los tres días resucita.

Pero esta vez es una guerrera masona
jefa de brujas, putas, tortilleras
trolas y aborteras que redacta:

'Ningún mandamiento en tablas de piedra
sino en el vientre de la india
madre tierra, una nueva teogonía

Evas, serpientes y Marías
dejamos la matanza entre nosotras
para ir a envenenar a dentelladas
los aquilinos talones patriarcales'.
________________
«Os beberéis la sangre de nuestros abortos» - ReL






Por si alguien no lo sabe, lo escrito en esas pintadas coincide con lo que se hace en misas satánicas:

ABC (Madrid) - 14/03/1993, p. 103 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

DOMINGO 14- 3- 1993 SUCESOS ABC. Pág. 103

_Los niños que asistían a las misas negras en Suecia cuentan los horrores del ritual: cortaban en trozos al bebé y luego se lo comían dice uno de ellos 

Estocolmo. Carmen Villar Mir

Eva Lundgran, una prestigiosa profesora de Teología de la Universidad sueca de Uppsala es tajante: *Hay unas cincuenta personas envueltas en la secta satánica que actúa en este país que podrían haber asesinado a medio centenar de niños.* 

Pero existen otros testimonios estremecedores, que son los aportados por menores que han participado en estas misas negras, y que relatan las atrocidades que se cometían durante las mismas.

Una teóloga de la Universidad de Uppsala asegura que hay 50 personas implicadas, declaraciones, confirmadas por los relatos de los pequeños. 

También una mujer separada de su marido contó a la Policía cómo sus hijas, al regresar de ver a su padre, comenzaron a hablar de velas negras, trajes largos..._ [resto del texto en el enlace]
___________



Repudio a una exposición satánica del Banco de Santander por Carla Zambelli

Pedro Sánchez se autodefine como laicista pero es un ultrapestífero baphometista, el bacinillero epígono de Zapatero, al servicio de la logia supranacional que organizó el 11M. También 'estudió' dos años en la universidad masónica de la ULB (Universidad Libre de Bruselas), así que blanco y en botella, Pepiño Blanco y Ana Botella.

A los masones no les resulta indiferente los muertos del 11-M ni los muertos en el Mediterráneo, al contrario, como sirven al padre de la mentira y homicida desde el principio, cuantos más muertos mejor.

En la masonería sirven al demonio desde los primeros grados, revela nuevo libro







La franc-maçonnerie est le réseau pédocriminel


----------



## BurbuPrepper (25 Feb 2020)

*Cadena de unión - Abad-Gallardo - 11M*









_Albert Rivera, Pedro Sánchez y Pablo Iglesias en 'cadena de unión' masónica._



A partir del minuto 56:40 Serge Abad-Gallardo explica lo que es la 'cadena de unión' masónica.

Y el minuto 19:45: _'el ejemplo más claro que tenéis aquí en España y que yo veo en la TV francesa, *las logias apoyan cuando no están en el origen de lo que pasa ahora en Cataluña la pedida de independencia*, tampoco lo invento, dos citas masónicas actuales, 26 de septiembre y octubre de 2017: 'expresamos nuestro desacuerdo y profundo rechazo a la injerencia y menosprecio que está ejerciendo el estado español sobre las instituciones catalanas'._

La pregunta es inmediata ¿por qué no defienden el derecho a decidir y exigen un referéndum de autodeterminación para Córcega?






_El ojo de Horus y la 'mano escondida' o 'signo del maestro del segundo velo' en la masonería._

Santamaría, Rivera, Cebrián y Botín, invitados a la reunión del Club Bilderberg en Turín esta semana

*El laicista JosÃ© Borrell se convierte en el ideÃ³logo de la opciÃ³n Pedro SÃ¡nchez


El laicista José Borrell se convierte en el ideólogo de la opción Pedro Sánchez*

_ -La filosofía de Borrell se explica por su pertenencia a la Fundación Ferrer Guarda.
-Y puede resumirse así: matemos a un cura.
-Francisco Ferrer Guardia, un elogiado y peligroso masón._
Borrell: "Los muertos del 11-M no murieron en vano porque después Europa desbloqueó la Constitución" - Libertad Digital

*El masoncete Borrell:* _*"Los muertos del 11-M no murieron en vano porque después Europa desbloqueó la Constitución"*_

La Cámara europea ha rendido tributo en Estrasburgo (Francia) a las víctimas de los atentados terroristas de Madrid. Este jueves, en un discurso pronunciado ante el pleno, Josep Borrell ha dicho que "la primera conclusión es que quizás los muertos de Madrid no murieron en vano, porque poco después Europa se puso de acuerdo para desbloquear su Constitución que ahora está sometida a ratificación. Quizás aquello fue un aldabonazo que nos permitió separar muchas de nuestras diferencias".

- Seguir leyendo: Borrell: "Los muertos del 11-M no murieron en vano porque después Europa desbloqueó la Constitución" - Libertad Digital

http://www.hispanidad.com/11-m-exito-terrorista-y-verguenza-de-espana.html
_____________

¿Cómo influye la masonería en la sociedad española? | Infovaticana Blogs

Extracto:

"Generalmente las Obediencias masónicas *tienen logias encubiertas*. En España, *los políticos masones afiliados al PSOE, al PSC, al PP, etc., suelen pertenecer –en su mayoría- a logias encubiertas de Obediencias masónicas diferentes.* 

Una logia encubierta se llama Rosa de Fuego (Rosa de Foc en catalán), compuesta por masones de distintas Obediencias (Gran Logia de España, Gran Logia Femenina de España, Gran Oriente Ibérico, Gran Priorato de Híspania, etc.). 

“Dirige”, en gran medida, el laicismo español en varias de sus manifestaciones y el ataque contra la Iglesia católica. Se relaciona más con los socialistas y están más a favor de los palestinos que del Estado de Israel. Se conocen los nombres de pila de unos diez de sus miembros; de otros, solo los nombres simbólicos o de uso exclusivamente interno; de algunos, ni eso siquiera".
____________

El 11M supuso dos gobiernos masónicos de Zapatero, con la implantación a saco de toda la agenda y consignas del NOM,* con la 'inestimable' colaboración del masón Rubalcaba que en la jornada de reflexión* _[saltándose a la torera la prohibición de manifas]_ organizó aquello de_ 'no merecemos un gobierno que nos mienta, pásalo'_; *¿a quién sirven los masones? ¿a la ley y el derecho español o tienen por encima otras 'obediencias'?*

Un enigma: El 11M | Infovaticana Blogs








El próximo 11 de marzo será el 11º aniversario del 11-M, acaecido dos años y medio (unos 911 días) después del 11-S. Menos mal que el 11 carece de simbolismo especial, a no ser los 11 magistrados que se encargaban de la represión del crimen en la Atenas antigua. Disiento de algunos de los partidarios de la versión oficial del 11-M -la autoría islamista- devotos de la numerología hasta en los 9/11 días intermedios entre ambos atentados (día11 del mes 9, sepiembre).

* EL TRÁGICO BALANCE DE UN ATENTADO COMPLEJO*

En el 11-M hubo la explosión casi simultánea de diez mochilas/bomba en cuatro trenes de cercanías de Madrid en una hora punta (ida al trabajo) y por ello con mayor número de viajeros y presumiblemente de víctimas también en la mente e intención de sus planificadores. A las 7:37 explotaron tres bombas colocadas en tres coches (nº. 4, 5 y 6) de un tren dentro de la estación Atocha; un minuto más tarde, explotan dos bombas en un tren en la estación de El Pozo (del Tío Raimundo) y una bomba en el tren en la estación de Santa Eugenia; finalmente, a las 7: 39, cuatro bombas, en un tren en la calle Téllez, 500 metros antes de entrar en la estación Atocha. Otras dos bombas fueron desactivadas antes de que explotaran; estaban colocadas en el coche cabecera (nº 1) del tren de la estación Atocha, la otra en El Pozo.

El 11-M con sus 192 muertos (sin incluir dos niños de tres y ocho meses de gestación, ni los siete supuestos suicidas de Leganés) y 1857 heridos es el atentado más grave de los acaecidos en Europa hasta ahora por el número total de víctimas; el segundo (tras el derribo de un avión Pan Am en Lockerbie el 21.12.1988) si solo se numeran los muertos. El Parlamento Europeo ha declarado el 11 de marzo “Día de las víctimas del terrorismo”. Evidentemente un atentado de estas características y consecuencias no ha sido ejecutado ni, menos aún, ideado por unos aficionados.

Los españoles no debemos olvidar la fecha 11-M por su trágico balance, por haber acontecido tres días antes de unas elecciones generales, por su influjo determinante del cambio del curso de la historia de España, por las circunstancias anómalas de su proceso judicial, porque sigue siendo un enigma indigente de respuesta para evitar el riesgo de su repetición y para que “la verdad nos haga libres” (cf. Jn 8,32). El mote o lema del escudo del papa Pío XII era una frase del profeta Isaías (32, 17): Opus iustitiae pax, “la paz, obra o fruto de la justicia”. Aunque, según Sócrates, “es mejor padecer la injusticia que cometerla” (Platón, Gorgias, 469b-c)), la injusticia y las injusticias corrompen la convivencia, la verdad y la confianza e incluso terminan por pudrir la sociedad que las padece sin resistencia...

https://infovaticana.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/El-11M-D.-Manuel.pdf

*Y que alguien investigue también qué hacía en España en el 2004 Joseph Harari, agente del mossad:*


Metapedia has a problem

*Espionaje*

La Orden de Gabriel López de Rojas tenía dos fines primordiales: uno iniciático y el otro como una fachada de espionaje para el gobierno de Israel durante los años que operó la Orden.

Después se observó un notable crecimiento en países del tercer mundo donde la Mossad estableció un control de operaciones. Durante investigaciones realizadas en el año 2007 en Malgrat del Mar se detectó que varias cabezas nacionales de los Illuminati son en realidad espías del Mossad.

Por ejemplo, Joseph Harari, de quien se cree que es su nombre de pila, de nacionalidad israelí, se radicó en Panamá organizando varios trabajos para la agencia. *Se sabe de su presencia en España, durante los años 2004*, 2005, 2006 en Barcelona, Malgrat del Mar. 

Existe una fuerte coincidencia de su presencia con los atentados ferroviarios y de ETA, lo poco que se sabe es que actualmente reside en Panamá. Es peligroso y es uno de los multimillonarios de la agencia. *La Orden Illuminati de Rojas muchos la toman a broma, pero es una organización subsidiada por el Gobierno de Israel para desestabilizar la zona.*

__________________________

*Una 'curiosidad' sobre los masones Almunia y Rubalcaba:*

https://espiaenelcongreso.com/2014/0...o-por-el-11-m/

*Almunia y su mujer ganan 400.000 euros, su hijo consigue 3 becas, colocan a su cuñada y salvan a su sobrina del “caso 11-M”*

Posted on 01/23/2014

El comisario socialista europeo, el vasco-madrileño Joaquín Almunia, y su mujer, la murciana “Mila” Candela, a la que ha colocado también como política en Bruselas, ganan 400.000 euros al año, lo cual no ha sido obstáculo para que su hijo reciba al menos 3 becas universitarias.

La cuarta le salió mal y fue la que se ha aireado con los correos del banquero Miguel Blesa (Bankia), cuando Joaquín Almunia intercedía por su hijo Miguel Almunia, que se quejaba de no tener entre 35.000 y 45.000 euros anuales (50.000 ó 60.000 dólares) para vivir y estudiar en Estados Unidos.

Y es que la familia Almunia es amplia y bien pagada: el comisario cobija a todos con dinero público, dos medios denuncian que su cuñada Jadicha Candela abreva en el Grupo Parlamentario Socialista como letrada y a *su sobrina Yamila Pardo Candela tuvo que sacarla de un peligroso embrollo en el que se había metido: la influencia del entonces ministro de Interior, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba, hizo que su sobrina no se viera salpicada por el caso de los atentados del 11-M en Madrid*, ya que la policía asegura que le alquiló el piso a los terroristas suicidas de Leganés y además los asesoraba jurídicamente.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (25 Feb 2020)

El sacerdote Guerra Gómez revela que Rajoy es masón y que Obama fue grado 92 de una logia de afroamericanos

La clave masónica del nombramiento del rosacruz Moragas como embajador de la ONU

El gran paripé. Todo preparado para que Sánchez presida un Gobierno del Frente Popular
______

*Y hablando de ilegalizar fundaciones ¿ilegalizarán la fundación del terrorista masón Ferrer y Guardia? ¿O acaso los terroristas y los genocidios planeados por masones tienen bula?*

Un masón de grado 33 edita el primer «Anuario de la Laicidad en España» con críticas a la Iglesia - ReL

La fundación de origen catalán Ferrer i Guardia, cuyo presidente es Joan Francesc Pont, masón de grado 33, saca un texto cargado de anticristianismo.

Joan-Francesc Pont: «A las puertas de la logia dejas los cargos y la clase social»







_Jurista y masón. Asegura que el Derecho y la masonería comparten la aspiración por la justicia_

*-¿Qué simboliza ese colgante?*

-Es un águila bicéfala con una espada y el lema Vincere aut mori (Vivir o morir). Simboliza el combate contra los culpables de la muerte en 1314 de Jacques de Molay, el gran maestre templario: el papa Clemente V y el rey Felipe IV. Lo llevaré este fin de semana, en el 21º Encuentro Internacional de Altos Grados Escoceses que se celebra en Barcelona, en el que nos comprometeremos con la primavera árabe. En el Grado 30 de la masonería juras defender la democracia y combatir las tiranías.

*-¿Ante quién estoy?*

-Ante un catedrático de Derecho Financiero.

*-¿Y en la sociedad masónica?*

-Ante el presidente del Grado 33, el gran comendador del Supremo Consejo Masónico de España.

*-Eso quiere decir que es la autoridad.*

-Eso quiere decir que fui iniciado a los 27 años, en 1984, y que es la progresión de alguien que se ha mantenido activo a lo largo de 25 años de itinerario masónico.
*
-¿Cómo fue a parar ahí?*

-Durante la carrera, encontré en la biblioteca de la universidad documentación sobre la masonería. ¡Algo que había perseguido furibundamente el franquismo debía ser necesariamente bueno...! Me sorprendió saber que Francesc Ferrer i Guàrdia era masón, pero también Josephine Baker.
*
-Sorprendente es.*

-A raíz de un homenaje a Ferrer i Guàrdia, un profesor nos dijo que debíamos llevar a Montjuïc un triángulo de acacia y rosas rojas. Lo hicimos, salió en la prensa y una logia de Barcelona nos vino a buscar.
_____________________________________________

¿Homenaje a Francesc Ferrer i Guàrdia? ¿Un héroe de la libertad? Investiguemos:

Colocación de una placa en memoria de Francesc Ferrer i Guàrdia. Oficina del Rector








El día 11 de noviembre 2009 se colocó, delante del edificio de la antigua Facultad de Educación, *una placa conmemorativa en memoria de Francesc Ferrer i Guàrdia.* Se trataba del punto de partida de las Jornadas que sobre la _'figura de este ilustre pedagogo'_ organizó *la Universidad de Alicante *dentro del contexto de los actos que la '_Universidad Libre de Bruselas'_ estaba promoviendo en diferentes países europeos.

El objetivo de las jornadas era _'recuperar la figura y la memoria de Ferrer i Guàrdia',_ muy reconocida fuera de España y no tanto entre nosotros, y hacerle _'un homenaje en el centenario de su fusilamiento'_. Porque, en efecto, Francesc Ferrer i Guàrdia fue fusilado en Barcelona, con una acusación arbitraria y sin tener un juicio justo, el día 13 de octubre de 1909.

Y, *¿por qué la Universidad Libre de Bruselas recuerda a Francesc Ferrer i Guàrdia hasta el punto de hacerle un homenaje internacional?*

Porque Ferrer i Guàrdia vivió exiliado en Bruselas entre los años 1906 y 1909 y allí fundó la Liga Internacional por la Educación Racional de la Infancia, de la que fue presidente honorario el escritor francés y premio Nobel de literatura Anatole France. Este hecho da idea de la dimensión internacional de este pedagogo.

Francesc Ferrer i Guàrdia fue un pedagogo de ideología libertaria. En 1901 fundó en Barcelona la Escuela Moderna, institución en la que llevó a la práctica sus ideas sobre la educación. En los años que estuvo funcionando la Escuela Moderna *sufrió la persecución de los sectores políticos conservadores y de la iglesia católica* a causa de su ideario pedagógico.

_______________________________________________

Y esa es la fantasía animada de ayer y hoy; ahora expondremos la auténtica memoria histórica sobre Francesc Ferrer i Guàrdia, con extractos del trabajo de J.M. Sáez:

https://rua.ua.es/dspace/bitstream/10045/23775/1/ferrer_guardia2.pdf

Con motivo del centenario de la ejecución de Francesc Ferrer i Guardia en el castillo de Montjuich de Barcelona, se ha instalado frente a la entrada de la antigua Facultad de Educación de la Universidad de Alicante una placa conmemorativa, que dice:

_'En memòria de Francesc Ferrer i Guàrdia, afusellat a Montjuïc el 13 d’octubre de 1909. Fundador de l’Escola Moderna, símbol del lliurepensament i la tolerància, va lluitar per una educació al servei de l’emancipació humana.
Sant Vicent del Raspeig, 11 de novembre de 2009'_

Este trabajo ha surgido pensando en aquellos alumnos que, viendo la estela sobre el césped, *fijada sobre una piedra no tallada,* pudieran preguntarse quizá quién fue el personaje, cuáles sus aportaciones literarias memorables, qué obras merecedoras de reconocimiento, *por qué distinguirlo como símbolo de la tolerancia y luchador por la humana emancipación.*

Nos ceñimos a lo que ha escrito al respecto un elenco significativo de historiadores.

Extractos de la vida ejemplar del señorito masón Ferrer i Guàrdia:

- Se casó con mademoiselle Meunier, rica solterona parisina; cuando mademoiselle Meunier hizo testamento a favor de Ferrer i Guàrdia murió repentinamente.

- Grado 33 e Inspector Comendador de la masonería.

- Fue amigo del joven “anarquista terrorista” Mateo Morral, también masón discípulo suyo.

*-El atentado contra Alfonso XIII.* Ferrer asistió en 1904 a un congreso internacional de librepensadores y masones que tuvo lugar en Roma, donde se aprobó una resolución_ “que abogaba por el derrocamiento de la dinastía borbónica católica en España._'

Dos años después tuvo lugar el intento de magnicidio de la calle Mayor de Madrid, *cuyo ejecutor fue el mencionado Mateo Morral, pero fue Francisco Ferrer el inductor del proyecto regicida *[...] que no tuvo éxito de verdadero milagro. *Para completar el cuadro masónico del regicidio de 1906 es necesario mencionar a un tercer vértice del triángulo asesino*; el conocido escritor y periodista,* masón reconocido, José Nakens, *que residía en Madrid, prestó apoyo y encubrió a Mateo Morral y fue después procesado junto con Morral y Francisco Ferrer.

*- La semana trágica de Barcelona.* La Semana Trágica comenzó como una huelga general y derivó en una insurrección sangrienta, una explosión de violencia revolucionaria *que se cobró más de un centenar de vidas y produjo una importante destrucción de patrimonio civil y religioso:* tranvías incendiados, corte de líneas de telégrafo, daños en el sistema de alumbrado público, en los ferrocarriles...

Tuvieron especial significación, y supuso un claro antecedente de lo que sobrevendría durante la Segunda República, los ataques a la Iglesia: tres religiosos asesinados, más de cuarenta iglesias, además de numerosos colegios y centros religiosos destruidos por el fuego, saqueos, profanación de sepulturas...

La campaña incendiaria comenzó con la escuela del Patronato Obrero de San José de Pueblo Nuevo, dirigido por los hermanos maristas. En opinión de Ullman, pudo organizar este incendio el Grupo Barcelonés para la Educación Racional de la Infancia, del que formaban parte José Robles Layas y su esposa, *María Villafranca, hermana de la amante de Ferrer,* que eran directores de la escuela racionalista de Pueblo Nuevo y seguían vinculados con Ferrer después de su puesta en libertad tras el atentado a Alfonso XIII.

- En el proceso contra Ferrer por su implicación en la Semana Trágica, prestaron testimonio contra él miembros del Partido Radical: «_Terminado el juicio que le condenaba como “jefe principal de la rebelión”, Ferrer dijo simplemente: “Me fusilarán por las palabras de cuatro radicales.”»_

El consejo de guerra falló día declarando a Ferrer _“responsable [...] en concepto de autor y como jefe de la rebelión”,_ no sólo en Barcelona sino en la provincia, y se envió la sentencia a Madrid. *Antonio Maura no quiso recomendar un indulto al rey, a pesar de que el Vaticano, por vía diplomática, se había ofrecido a pedirlo si había de ser aceptado*, a lo cual contestó el gobierno lamentando no creerlo posible”.

Ullman considera que la acusación contra Ferrer se sustentó en pocas pruebas sólidas, teniendo como objetivo declararlo chivo expiatorio de las atrocidades cometidas: "_...ninguna explosión popular de la magnitud e intensidad de la Semana Trágica es obra de un solo hombre. La complejidad y la barbarie de las causas subyacentes atemorizaron a la sociedad española, que buscó alivio discutiendo los acontecimientos en términos simplistas [...] y haciendo que un individuo contencioso, Francisco Ferrer, cargara por lo menos con la responsabilidad moral de los hechos."_

Ricardo de la Cierva supone que Ferrer _“participó en la trama de la Semana Trágica”._ P. Moa afirma que el tribunal sólo pudo reunir indicios no del todo probatorios de su implicación directa en los sucesos; _«la masonería movilizó una inmensa campaña por toda Europa, exaltando al revolucionario como un “genio intelectual”, “educador de España” y “mártir de la libertad”»_

A. Maestre apunta que a raíz de su detención y proceso, se levantó en toda Europa un clamor enorme que pedía su libertad, una formidable campaña internacional.

Ferrer –escribe Manuel Guerra– fue considerado “_víctima de una Inquisición inexistente y del clericalismo asesino”._

*- La Escuela Moderna.* Los intelectuales europeos consideraban que la Escuela Moderna, fundada por Francisco Ferrer en Barcelona, en 1901, era un modelo para la reforma educativa, opinión debida a los contactos de Ferrer con los movimientos internacionales en apoyo de los derechos civiles y de reforma de la enseñanza y a una falta de conocimiento de la situación española. La escuela de Ferrer no fue la primera ni la más distinguida de las escuelas libertarias establecidas a fines del siglo XIX en Cataluña y Andalucía.

Dirigida a _“formar a jóvenes en su ideología”,_ Ferrer no hubiera podido fundarla sin su considerable fortuna; _“no era propiamente una escuela ni tampoco especialmente moderna, sino un centro dedicado a catequizar neófitos anarquistas”;_ *no consta que Ferrer* “_estudiara pedagogía o magisterio en ningún centro o universidad”._

Procedente de las filas revolucionarias del partido republicano de Ruiz Zorrilla, _“durante su largo exilio en París fue comprendiendo que la acción revolucionaria necesitaba apoyarse en un trabajo educativo previo que creara nuevas mentalidades dispuestas a llevar a cabo el cambio social_”.

Ferrer _“va pasando de una visión “insurreccional” a una visión “pedagogista”_, en la que entiende que es necesario poner en marcha nuevas instituciones donde se formen las nuevas mentalidades. Esas instituciones son la escuela racionalista y el sindicato revolucionario (cuyo papel es organizar a los trabajadores para acabar derrocando al capitalismo mediante una huelga general revolucionaria).

Las influencias ideológicas *que Ferrer recibe son las del anarquismo, el positivismo y el librepensamiento laicista *de la nueva modernidad de fines del siglo XIX y principios del XX, en el que pesa decididamente su pertenencia a la masonería. En el plano pedagógico influyen ampliamente las ideas de educación integral que Paul Robin ensayó en Cempuis, y los planteamientos educativos de autores como Rousseau, Tolstoi y Sébastien Faure”.

“_La escuela Moderna de Barcelona era *un centro de difusión de las doctrinas del anarquismo violento*, entre ellas las que apuntaban a l*a necesidad de la utilización del terrorismo para alcanzar la sociedad ideal*”_.

De los diversos movimientos en que había participado durante sus años de permanencia en París, Ferrer había seleccionado, un tanto desordenadamente, ideas en cantidad, pero no las reelaboró en una nueva ideología. *Escribió sólo dos libros: *una gramática española como libro de texto y una compilación de ensayos sobre la educación racionalista, que fueron publicados después de su muerte. En estos ensayos, y en su revista Boletín de la Escuela Moderna, Ferrer se oponía tanto a las escuelas del estado como a las escuelas católicas.

_“La enseñanza superior en la Escuela Moderna *excluía a los obreros a quienes Ferrer afirmaba querer educa*r”._

Las tardes de los domingos eran ilustradas por intelectuales que conferenciaban ante un público _“bien vestido”._ La Escuela Moderna se puso de moda y creció rápidamente en los cinco años de su existencia. En 1905 Ferrer abrió una filial de la escuela en Vilanova i la Geltrú: _“En vista de que *el gobierno liberal en el poder abogaba por una política anticlerical radical,* el doctor Rodríguez Méndez se atrevió a presidir la ceremonia inaugural”._

Después de su detención por el atentado contra Alfonso XIII, el movimiento educativo racionalista de Barcelona languidecía; la Escuela Moderna se clausuró y no volvió a abrirse.

*-Valoraciones y opiniones sobre la Escuela Moderna.* ¿Fue un ilustre pedagogo, como se ha escrito? Ullman afirma tajante que Ferrer “n_o disponía de credenciales académicas ni intelectuales”._

Ferrer dedicó sus energías y su capital a promover la educación racional. *La opinión general de quienes colaboraron con él es que poseía mediocre capacidad*, pero que se había dedicado apasionadamente a un sistema educativo laico autónomo que prestaba mayor atención a las ideas antiautoritarias y anticlericales que a la enseñanza misma. _“En la criminal Escuela Moderna centro subversivo”, _escribe R. de la Cierva, *también colaboró Anselmo Lorenzo, masón y fundador del anarcosindicalismo español.

En realidad no era* –en frase famosa de Unamuno–* más que “tonto, loco y criminal cobarde”.* Pero* su ridícula leyenda persiste a través de las décadas y hace muy pocos años una obediencia de la Masonería española se ha empeñado en erigirle un monumento en Barcelona* [...] sin advertir que *se trata de una desvergonzada afrenta a la Historia”.* “Lo suyo era la utopía anarquista adobada de masonismo.

Ferrer y Guardia *fundó la Escuela Moderna con el dinero obtenido poco noblemente de una católica practicante y fervorosa*. Quizá por eso ha sido calificado de _“masón muy devoto”_; patrocinó, según J. M. Marco, un _“movimiento de adoctrinamiento de niños que llamaba Escuelas Laicas”.

“Terrorista con ínfulas de pedagogo”,_ por quien Giner de los Ríos “_sentía aversión y desprecio”_. *Giner y Cossío *“_se negaron a participar en la protesta” _organizada a raíz de su fusilamiento; para Ullman, “_los institucionistas consideraban a Ferrer como un agitador que explotaba la causa de la educación".

"Agitador entre republicano y anarquista”_, escribe P. Moa, habría creado la Escuela «para _“introducir ideas de revolución en los cerebros”. _Preconizaba una revolución “sangrienta, ferozmente sangrienta” y fue con toda probabilidad el inductor y organizador de varios de los atentados más atroces de la época»; destacó por su “actitud anti sistema”, como otros revolucionarios y masones españoles.

Ferrer participó en el terrorismo de principios siglo XX, escribe A. Maestre. *M. Mir destaca el ascendiente de la figura de Ferrer y Guardia en el ambiente del pistolerismo anarquista de Barcelona en los años 20*.

*Quizá la idea que ha quedado* de Ferrer, en ambientes pedagógico-masónico-libertarios, *haya sido el epitafio producido por el comité central de la Liga masónica de Derechos del hombre*, reunida en sesión extraordinaria el 13 de octubre de 1909, que decidió levantar un monumento al hermano _«martyr de la pensée libre et de l'idéal démocratique»_. Sin embargo, Ferrer nos parece representar “_el tipo de hombre 'manqué' que ama por instinto la revolución”, _que toma la iniciativa en la Europa posterior a la revolución francesa.

________________________________________________________

¿Y a cuento de qué viene esa placa en la Universidad de Alicante?

A tener en cuenta:

- La educacion para la ciudadanía de Zapatero tomó como base la 'ejem' _'obra pedagógica'_ de Ferrer i Guàrdia.







_Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba y Salvador Ordóñez -ambos masones- en la UIMP_

Ordóñez -cuando era Rector de la Universidad de Alicante- fue reclutado por Zapatero para el Ministerio de Educación como secretario de estado por sus méritos mandil... digo pedagógicos. _[Publico el nombre de estos masones porque es vox populi, y se puede confrontar en internet; ojalá todos los masones saliesen del armario y pudiésemos atar cabos y saber dónde están los gatos encerrados]._

- La Universidad Libre de Bruselas es la universidad masónica europea por antonomasia.

- Dedicar una placa a Ferrer i Guàrdia equivale a dedicarle una placa a Arnaldo Otegui, a toda la cúpula de ETA o al ISIS-Daesh.
____________________________________________________


----------



## BurbuPrepper (25 Feb 2020)

*¿Hubo un ritual masónico en la exhumación de Franco?*

Alberto Bárcena, el historiador español especializado en masonería, ha comparecido en un programa de RadioYa. El autor del exitoso libro _'Los presos del Valle de los Caídos' _ha afirmado disponer de una información en la que se asegura que, *durante la exhumación de Franco, se practicó un ritual masónico, concretamente, el ritual noveno del rito antiguo escocés.*

Según Bárcena, *esta práctica responde a la necesidad de venganza sobre la figura de Franco por considerarlo asesino de Hiram Abif.* En el Antiguo Testamento —libro de los Reyes—, Hiram Abif es un orfebre que el rey de Tiro envía a Salomón para que construya las columnas del templo (Jakin y Boaz) que están cargadas de simbología para la masonería.

No obstante, en su particular interpretación, los masones aseguran que Hiram Abif fue en realidad el arquitecto del templo de Salomón, al que “_mataron por envidia, porque le querían quitar todo el conocimiento oculto que ellos (los masones) siguen transmitiendo”._ *En consecuencia, Franco, para la masonería, no es sino el asesino de “ese conocimiento oculto que ellos transmiten porque son gnósticos”.* Ese “saber absoluto” que “se les ha transmitido desde Caín”.

El ritual noveno requiere de nueve participantes. O, para ser más exactos, de ocho más uno, puesto que el noveno se incorpora una vez iniciado el rito. De los tres primeros, que son los más importantes, el número uno representa a Salomón, que viene a vengar la muerte de su arquitecto; el número dos es el inspector; y el número tres representa al jefe de los nueve elegidos para buscar al asesino de Hiram. Bárcena desveló quiénes fueron los participantes y de qué manera procedieron:


Ministra Dolores Delgado (1), notaria mayor del reino.
Don Pedro Garrido Chamorro (2), director general de registros y notariado.
Don Félix Bolaños García (3), secretario general de la Presidencia del Gobierno.
Antonio J Hidalgo López (4), subsecretario de la Presidencia, relaciones con las cortes e igualdad.
Vidal Santos Yusta (5), médico forense.
Tres técnicos que estaban allí presentes para ejecutar la exhumación de los restos mortales (6, 7 y 8).
Don Miguel Ángel Oliver Fernández (9) secretario de Estado de comunicación (éste no consta en el acta levantado por la ministra; es el “más uno” que se incorpora más adelante).
Afirma el historiador que las tres máximas autoridades se situaron separadas en la explanada cerca del helicóptero, y que, en el momento clave, no estuvieron juntas.

Se aplicó el ritual grado noveno, que consiste en que los elegidos, para significarse, dan “*nueve golpes, uno de ellos por separado (el que llega el último)”*. Según Bárcena, “*lo pudieron hacer perfectamente en la basílica o la explanada”.* Además, para realizar el rito se precisa, entre otras cosas, de una escalera de mano de doble hoja (símbolo del grado treinta), de la presencia de dos familiares y de ciertos símbolos de destrucción que rodeen el ataúd.

A partir del minuto 42:30 más detalles:










Sánchez es un bacinillero del NOM, es el estafermo ideal que no piensa solo obedece, aunque él vive feliz con su falcon y chupando cámara cual paletorro al que le toca la lotería.

Sánchez entró en contacto con la misma logia supranacional que organizó el 11-M cuando '_estudió_' un máster en la masónica ULB (Universidad Libre de Bruselas). Para que os hagáis una idea de lo chunguísima que es la ULB de allí salen profesores que han estado involucrados en el affaire Nihoul-Dutroux, como Bernard de Vos:

*Belgique. Bernard de Vos, Délégué général aux droits de l’enfant « Il ne faut pas stigmatiser les jeunes partis faire le jihad »*







Currículum de Bernard de Vos:

CV du Délégué général - ::: ::: - Délégué général aux droits de l'enfant - Communauté française Wallonie Bruxelles

Affaire Dutroux, 30 testigos muertos:
Affaire Dutroux : 30 témoins morts (+liste) - Wikistrike

Como resumen comentaré que quienes porfiaban por ventilar el caso Dutroux recibían amenazas de muerte... de la policía y la judicatura belga, pero es normal, porque en la cloaca belga está metida hasta la familia real belga, como en el affaire de los pink ballets.
El motivo por el que Puigdemont se refugió en Bélgica es porque ya tenía '_planchada_' (acordada entre hermanos .·. ) su '_protección_', como muchos etarras.

*Iba a visitar la ULB*
*Sánchez cancela la visita que tenía previsto realizar el próximo día 11 a Bruselas*
_Sí estará en la capital belga la semana siguiente, para participar en el Consejo europeo convocado para el 18 y el 19 de octubre y en la cena extraordinaria que tendrá lugar antes, el día 17_

*Así dirige la masonería la ingeniería social: el ejemplo de la ofensiva de la eutanasia en Francia*

*La masonería recupera todo el poder en Francia: Valls se apunta al partido de Macron*







Franc-maçonnerie : Emmanuel Macron appartiendrait à la loge Atlantis Aletheia

L'Italia occulta

“‘Monsieur’ Valls, usted no es de fiar” por Gonzalo Duñaiturria






DOSSIER – Operación Manuel Valls: ¿Qué hay detrás?
__________________________

A recordar la filfa del Diario.es en que queía involucrar al CNI en los atentados de Barcelona. Tras publicarse algunas 'coincidencias' ya no volvieron a intentar colar la patraña.

_Un tal Thierry Meyssan que ostenta el rubro de desfacedor de entuertos escribió:_

'*Por supuesto, las revelaciones del diario Público han provocado gran conmoción en España, ‎donde el parlamento de Cataluña ha creado una comisión investigadora*_ sobre los atentados y el ‎partido independentista de Carles Puigdemont lanzó una andanada de preguntas al gobierno de ‎Pedro Sánchez. ‎

*Los independentistas catalanes dan a entender que el gobierno español permitió que ‎se perpetrara el atentado contra la población de Cataluña,* acusación que constituye una hábil ‎jugada política, aunque no pasa de ser una conjetura difamatoria_'.

*¿Gran conmoción en España?* Si nadie le ha hecho ni p. caso. Maniobras de despiste, la culpa de la OTAN pero el francesito Thierrycito no dice ni mu del Gran Oriente de Francia, que curioso. Recupero de otro hilo iniciado por un shurburbu:

*La extraña relación de ERC y el independentismo con el atentado de Barcelona *
_* 




*_


*Prueba irrefutable de la implicación del CNI: una fotocopia con resaltado en fosforito*

Mientras intentamos recuperarnos de las arcadas de las* 'supuestas exclusivas' de papelitos blancos con fluorescentes del diario (también supuesto) Público, escritas al dictado por Carlos Enrique Bayo*, queremos aportar alguna información adicional sobre aquellos días con datos muy concretos.

Cuando vimos el vídeo de la muerte de unos terroristas en Cambrils, grabada de forma accidental por un turista en el paseo Marítimo de la localidad catalana, sorprendía que sus ultimas palabras no fueran 'allahu akbar'. Tampoco eran en catalán, lengua donde fueron educados. Tras algunas pesquisas descubrimos que el joven gritaba en un idioma extraño para muchos de nosotros, seguramente 'tamazight'.

*El 'tamazight' *es una de las lenguas bereberes habladas en Marruecos. Buscamos algún experto de esa cultura del norte de África y apareció un nombre con iniciales EC, autora del principal estudio en Cataluña. Para cuadrar la fuente y encontrar su contacto rastreamos por Internet. *Ante nuestra sorpresa aparecieron unos datos inesperados*. La verdad trabajábamos (no son investigaciones individuales) en una línea con un objetivo muy concreto aunque ese descubrimiento abrió nuevas líneas.

*La autora había sido detenida en el lejano 1988 junto al actual líder de la CUP, Carles Riera, por boicotear actos del Rey siendo miembros de la Crida*. No hace falta decir que, en ese momento, *ya estaba a nómina de las subvenciones de la Generalitat*.

Había más. *EC es la hermana de una de las manos derechas de Oriol Junqueras en Economía. Aunque más sorprendente aún es que vivía, en ese momento, a escasos kilómetros de la casa de Alcanar* – y Cataluña no es pequeña -. No hace falta decir que *seguía a nómina de un Museo cuya primera reunión de su Consejo Asesor fue presidida en 2013 por un destacado independentista, Ferran Bel, ex senador, ex diputado y ex alcalde de Tortosa investigado incluso por Fiscalía por el 1-O.

Toda una casualidad. *Aquí no hay papelitos como el ínclito Bayo del panfleto Público. *Aquí hay documentos, hemerotecas, y datos muy concretos. Algunos, por cierto, encontrados hace un año y ahora desaparecidos de la red.* Teníamos tema. *Pero alguien nos saludó. Cuando tiramos de ese nuevo hilo recibimos un mensaje breve “no sigáis por ahí”*. Y la verdad es que algunos tenemos la función de héroe abandonada hace tiempo. Siempre recordaré una frase de alguien a quién aprecio mucho: “Las tumbas están llenas de héroes”.

*Después de ver el intento torticero del diario Público y Bayo de prostituir lo pasado creo que es buen momento para que cada uno entienda lo que quiera entender*. Las extrañas relaciones no sólo son extrañas en la cama. *Y claro quizá todo, por ejemplo no quedaron testigos, es simplemente una casualidad*. Al final, como entre sonrisas nos dijeron,* “a qué turista se le ocurre grabar con un móvil lo que no debió grabar”*. Investigar amigo Bayo no son papelitos pintados al dictado, ni gargantas profundas, es experiencia y pensar.

*LA VERDAD SOBRE EL IMÁN DE RIPOLL El jefe de investigación de 'Público' se ratifica en la información sobre el CNI y reniega de teorías conspirativas*

Carlos Enrique Bayo ha valorado que en la gestión del atentado hubo un "fallo gravísimo, pero ninguna conspiración"

Y a todo esto *¿quién es Carlos Enrique Bayo?*

Pues es hijo del terrorista masón Eliseo Bayo y de la feminista Lidia Falcón. A Eliseo Bayo *la masonería peosera le pidió un pequeño favor, blanquear las labores de Vera y Barrionuevo y para ello publicó un librito* 'Gal, punto final':

*http://blogs.libertaddigital.com/enigmas-del-11-m/secretos-oficiales-2735/2.html*


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis la que se hubiese montado si el marido de -digamos- Esperanza Aguirre hubiese sido pillado en una similar?
> 
> Y en Vascolandia el caso Kote Cabezudo. Googlead Kote Cabezudo Odon Elorza.



En España tenemos unas cuantas zonas en las que hay que llevar mascarilla del pestazo a azufre que desprenden.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

*Diputada del PP, enfadada, le dice a Irene Montero en toda su cara que ellos están encubriendo los casos de violación pederastra en Baleares y exige una comisión de investigación. Esto está comenzando a arder...:*


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Feb 2020)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> Los masónico peoseros podemitas están al servicio de la criptocracia satanista mundial. Todo empezó con el 11-M y la era Zapatero. A España le queda medio telediario:
> 
> *El fiscal pide ocho años de cárcel para un exalcalde socialista por distribuir pornografía infantil con bebés*
> *Luis Serna compartió videos con sexo y violencia incluso con abusos a niños de cinco meses*
> ...



Muy buen reportaje, In Gold. 

Las élites son de naturaleza pedófila y necesitan continuamente a niños para saciarse. También los niños se venden. Los servicios sociales de los países son corruptos. Piden dinero a las familias adoptivas desesperadas por adptar alguno. Vivimos en un sistema de piramidal de mierda donde la mayoría de los ciudadanos no pintamos nada. Nos roban incluso a los hijos sin motivos reales para venderlos, violarlos o prostituirlos. Por eso todos los gobernantes se niegan a crear comisiones de investigación y la mayoría de los jueces y fiscales miran para otro lado porque muchos de ellos también son abusadores de niños. Necesitamos un sistema político y económico nuevo. Está por venir.


----------



## eltonelero (25 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis la que se hubiese montado si el marido de -digamos- Esperanza Aguirre hubiese sido pillado en una similar?
> 
> Y en Vascolandia el caso Kote Cabezudo. Googlead Kote Cabezudo Odon Elorza.



Está claro que desde hace años que hay dos niveles a la hora de tener manga ancha para hacer lo que te plazca politicamente hablando.
PSOE (Podemos ahora está bajo su paraguas)
El resto


----------



## noseyo (25 Feb 2020)

la culpa es nuestra por no asaltar el parlamento y colgarlos como putas ratas , en que país un político dice que es inmoral investigar abusos a niñas


----------



## rejon (26 Feb 2020)

Esto de tratar de evitar investigaciones de un abuso de menores seguro que lo añade Pablo Iglesias en la ley contra el abuso de menores que está preparando.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



"La violación es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil"

"el violador eres tú" "todos los hombres son violadores" "las relaciones sexuales son violaciones"

Denuncio a la ministra de igualdad, Beatriz Gimeno, por delito de odio, aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid. Saludos a la Guardia Civil.


----------



## pcbyte (26 Feb 2020)

Gordillo del Cojón dijo:


> Eres gilipollas. Lastima que eso no sea delito



Otro al ignore


----------



## pcbyte (26 Feb 2020)

Eres un heroe del facherio. Tiras la piedra y escondes la mano. No sea que sepan que has sido tú. Otro al ignore.


----------



## pcbyte (26 Feb 2020)

PONZOÑO dijo:


> Eres homofobo?



Donde ves tu la homofobia, en querer que dos novios esten juntos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Feb 2020)

_[Comentario eliminado por Newtrall y el coño de la Pastor ]_


----------



## pcbyte (26 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> "La violación es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil"
> 
> "el violador eres tú" "todos los hombres son violadores" "las relaciones sexuales son violaciones"
> 
> Denuncio a la ministra de igualdad, Beatriz Gimeno, por delito de odio, aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid. Saludos a la Guardia Civil.



Las denuncias se hacen ante la policia, no en los foros.


----------



## Tito Clint (26 Feb 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> Está claro que desde hace años que hay dos niveles a la hora de tener manga ancha para hacer lo que te plazca politicamente hablando.
> PSOE (Podemos ahora está bajo su paraguas)
> El resto



Lo peor de todo es que el PP no ha hecho nada, es más, ha ayudado a que se produzca esta situación.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Feb 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> Otro al ignore



Mira como me rio subnormal.


----------



## Araco (26 Feb 2020)

Estos casos siempre me recuerdan al celebre Cortijo Jurado, del cual creo recordar que hoy hablar por primera vez hace muchos años en el programa "Mis enigmas favoritos" (la única vez que escuche hablar del desgastamiento de la piedra en el foso de la esfinge fue allí, un desgastamiento según decían producido por la lluvia de cuando aquella zona era una selva), donde familias castuzas andaluzas se dedicaban a las buenas orgías masónicas (como las que se muestran un poquito en esa magnífica película francesa llamada "Vidoq") con niñas endrogadas para acabar matándolas.
Recordemos que hasta hace poco en España era común la magia de sangre, los famosos mantequeros, y que las relaciones sexuales con niños que tanto gustan, aunque no acaben en muerte tienen aún esa relación con la sangre, la pureza y la profanación.
Son bueno, actos que muchas veces transcienden la simple depravación y se enclavan en toda una trama de rituales. Menos mal que hay hora sensibilidades más diversas y dentro de poco toda la comunidad participará de tales rituales.

A disfrutar del progreso.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (26 Feb 2020)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ya lo dijeron, los hijos no son de los padres y los izmierdosos pueden hacer con ellos lo que quieran.



También dijeron "Zon nuejtroj niñoh"


----------



## rejon (26 Feb 2020)

Esto de tratar de evitar investigaciones de un abuso de menores seguro que lo añade Pablo Iglesias en la ley contra el abuso de menores que está preparando.


----------



## rejon (26 Feb 2020)




----------



## Evolucionista (27 Feb 2020)

*JORGE CAMPOS: "Iglesias es un sinvergüenza, su partido está bloqueando la investigación en Baleares"*


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Jul 2020)

​


----------



## terro6666 (24 Jul 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



Entonces la violencia machista es un delito no?


----------



## Al fin el fin. (24 Jul 2020)

Bueno pues se acabo la sesion por el momento.
Cierre preventivo de mi PCec.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Jul 2020)

"Vota al partido xyz" o "Quítate tú pa ponerme yo"


----------



## DDT (25 Dic 2020)

Upeo. En que quedó la cosa?
Seguro que se fueron de rositas.
Dónde está la justicia?
Este país se merece arder.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Dic 2020)

DDT dijo:


> Upeo. En que quedó la cosa?
> Seguro que se fueron de rositas.




La UE investigará los abusos a menores tuteladas en Baleares tras una petición apadrinada por VOX - La Gaceta de la Iberosfera

https://www.voxespana.es/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Petición-menores-Parlamento-Europeo.pdf


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (25 Dic 2020)

Ufff, suena a secta satánica y mierdas así.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Dic 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Ufff, suena a secta satánica y mierdas así.



Masonería.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Dic 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



no me queda claro si violar o prostituir a unas niñas menores es un delito a ojos de los socialistas.
Tu que opinas?


----------



## Lmpd_01 (25 Dic 2020)

la pedofilia de las élites y los ritos que rinden a sus dioses son conocidos desde largo tiempo atrás


----------



## Matriarca (25 Dic 2020)

ésto tiene pinta de ser más tortizero que una secta de culto élite, aunque seguro que la gente que lo sabia (sobretodo politicos, funcionarios hasta de cuarta, sus putas familias o empresarios afuncionariados de la zona además de extranjeros con contactos en la isla) hicieron de todo. 
y seguramente los menas y negros que pueblan las islas y los centros son el despiste y los colaboradores para tapar los pedofilos.


----------



## Lumpen (26 Dic 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.




Lo progres y los bienquedas, cómo tú, son unos pederastas.

Corre a denunciarme, rojo de mierda.


----------



## El Gran Cid (26 Dic 2020)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



¿Entonces lo de los curas?¿no es un colectivo? Por cierto, la mayoría de los niños abusados eran varones, ergo, los curas eran homosexuales.


----------



## Evolucionista (26 Dic 2020)

El bisexual pedófilo Vicepresidente del Gobierno sigue haciendo lo mismo que la rata socialdemócrata John Biden en EE.UU.: usando todo su poder para bloquear todas las investigaciones y juicios contra las zorras violadoras trabajadoras de servicios sociales de Baleares y algunos de sus compañeros y haberlas prostituido a sus amigos ricos para enriquecerse. Esa gentuza asquerosa, comenzando por el Coletas, deben ser torturados ante las cámaras de tv hasta que destapen todo el tinglado explotador de niños y luego cortarlos a trozos lentamente sin anestesia ni piedad alguna. Que semejante despojo genético no esté gobernando a los españoles y no asaltemos el parlamento por permitirlo indica que los españoles, como subraza europea, merecemos ser exterminados por la selección natural, sin ninguna duda.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2020)

El año acaba y sigue siendo un misterio el porqué no se quiere investigar. 

Quién o quiénes del PSOE y de PODEMOS están implicados hasta el cuello ? 

Dónde está el Ministerio de Igualdad de mierda de IRENE MONTERO pidiendo se investigue ?


----------



## jolu (27 Dic 2020)

Aquí todo el mundo sospecha que era y es una manera de financiar el partido.

Se ha intentado quitar custodias a padres para aumentar los ingresos.

Y pensar que Matas esta en la cárcel sólo por mangar.


----------



## Nicors (27 Dic 2020)

jolu dijo:


> Aquí todo el mundo sospecha que era y es una manera de financiar el partido.
> 
> Se ha intentado quitar custodias a padres para aumentar los ingresos.
> 
> Y pensar que Matas esta en la cárcel sólo por mangar.



¡Madre De Dios!


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2021)

*El Parlamento Europeo pide por carta a Pablo Iglesias que responda por los casos de abusos a menores tuteladas*

*El Parlamento Europeo se dirige a Iglesias y a Grande-Marlaska para que informen sobre el escándalo de prostitución de menores que estalló en Baleares. *


*La Eurocámara pide respuestas a Iglesias y Marlaska por los abusos a menores tutelados*

A través de una carta, exige explicaciones detalladas a ambos miembros del Gobierno sobre qué medidas y soluciones han adoptado sus ministerios para erradicar el caso y proteger a los menores de Baleares






​

La Eurocámara pide explicaciones a España por la explotación de menores tutelados en Baleares

REDACCIÓN | 26/01/2021


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## jolu (24 Feb 2021)

Y esperad que salte a la luz pública las personas mayores (con problemas serios de memoria) que han sido presuntamente violadas por las hordas de piojosos.

Si lo han hecho con menores que recuerdan los hechos y que cuando han aprendido a hablar lo han denunciado, imaginad lo que habrán hecho en residencia de ancianos.

Ahora no recuerdo quien se autonombró responsable único de las residencias de ancianos durante la pandemia.
Las malas lenguas dicen que se pudieron destruir pruebas con la "muerte" de los ancianos.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (24 Feb 2021)

Remitido el hilo y el .archive a telemáticos.


----------



## jolu (24 Feb 2021)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Remitido el hilo y el .archive a telemáticos.



Bien hecho.

Queda prohibido hablar de las presuntas terribles violaciones que se han cometido contra menores indefensos.

Se pueden denunciar estos hechos ,aunque haya Parlamentos que se nieguen a colaborar con la justicia, o intentar proteger a los pederastas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Feb 2021)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Remitido el hilo y el .archive a telemáticos.



Se te han irritado las almorranas rojito??


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (21 Abr 2021)

¿Como va el proceso Judicial?


----------



## Hermericus (21 Abr 2021)

Si eres rojo, moro, negro, mena.... tienes derecho a violar.


----------



## jolu (1 Dic 2022)

El tema ha escandalizado a Europa.
Valencia y Baleares se han convertido en un destino turístico para pedófilos.

A ver si entra el forero que subió este hilo a la GC y nos cuenta como va la denuncia contra los que se oponen a la pedofilia.

Cuando deje al niño y tenga un ratito, que entre y nos cuente.


----------



## Gorkako (1 Dic 2022)

Tanto criticar a los curas y son iguales...


----------



## gabrielo (1 Dic 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Tanto criticar a los curas y son iguales...



son muchísimo peores porque hay muchos curas no pedófilos que son honrados


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Dic 2022)

ya sabeis que los wokes estan blanqueando lo pedo...


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (2 Dic 2022)

Los sábados de putas y el domingo a Misa, decía Pable Iglesias de la casta derechuza. Vaya cómo ha cambiado el cuento.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



" una investigación sobre el caso, que según ha podido saber La Gaceta de la Iberosfera se celebrará previsiblemente en el primer trimestre de 2022. "


----------



## NIKK (2 Dic 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



¿de verdad crees que la GC va a perder su tiempo en estas cosas? pareces gilipollas.


----------



## NIKK (2 Dic 2022)

No se trata de gobiernos, se trata de gente de poder. Degenerados.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (2 Dic 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> *Lourdes Méndez a la ministra de Igualdad: “¿Por qué no persiguen la violencia contra los niños?”*



*“¿Por qué no persiguen la violencia contra los niños?”*

Porque son todos la misma puta mierda, votontos.









El PP y Vox impiden la comisión de investigación sobre las menores tuteladas de Madrid


El partido de ultraderecha se ha abstenido en la votación, mientras los populares han votado en contra | Cadena SER




www.google.com




*El PP y Vox impiden la comisión de investigación sobre las menores tuteladas de Madrid*




https://www.europapress.es/nacional/noticia-vox-rechaza-congreso-pueda-investigar-abusos-sexuales-menores-iglesia-20220126193051.h


tml

*Vox rechaza que el Congreso pueda investigar los abusos sexuales a menores en la Iglesia*
*


*


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (2 Dic 2022)

la mama de @Diomedes Tidida fue una de ellas descanse en pedazitos


----------



## Sardónica (2 Dic 2022)

No en vano el sinónimo de izquierda es siniestra.


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Dic 2022)

Y la de mierdas que ni sabremos. El poder siempre actúa así.


----------



## pcbyte (2 Dic 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> ¿de verdad crees que la GC va a perder su tiempo en estas cosas? pareces gilipollas.



Mejor parecerlo que no serlo. GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis la que se hubiese montado si el marido de -digamos- Esperanza Aguirre hubiese sido pillado en una similar?
> 
> Y en Vascolandia el caso Kote Cabezudo. Googlead Kote Cabezudo Odon Elorza.



Odon el lorzas tiene una pinta de asqueroso inmundo que no puede con ella. Debe tener buenos compañeros de violación, porque ha salido casi indemne de esta.
Al comentar estos temas siempre me viene a la cabeza la alfombra de lujo que envolvia a las niñas de Alcaser y como desapareció del cuartel de la GC donde se custodiaba como prueba.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Irene Montero acusa de «falta de humanidad» a la oposición por querer investigar los abusos a menores en Baleares......Falta de humanidad es negarse a investigarlo para que no se repita y depurar responsabilidades.....Al igual que Mónica Oltra ¿qué están tapando?



Están tapando las tropelias de sus amos.... Ni mas, ni menos.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Dic 2022)

macready dijo:


> Cinco claves para entender qué está pasando con la prostitución de menores tutelados en Mallorca
> 
> hizo público que un grupo de *menores de acogida* en centros del Instituto de Asuntos Sociales de la isla balear (IMAS), que tutela a *359 menores*, se prostituían en las calles de Palma y eran pagadas con drogas, entre otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Al ignore eh.... Te vas al ignore. No vamos a admitir mas violencia política ehhhhh. Ehhhhhhh.


----------



## Debunker (2 Dic 2022)

La tutelación de menores es un negocio redondo, no son funcionarios los que cuidan a los tutelados menores, son adjudicaciones a centros privados que el gobierno de las comunidades de turno, adjudica a los simpatizantes de su color político. El gobierno central adjudica 6.000 €-mes por cada niño-a que tutelan.

Eso ha convertido en una caza de brujas a los SS para arrebatar a menores de sus familias . Primer crimen

El segundo crimen es explortar a esos niños-as en redes de prostitución

Tercer crimen es el de la población en general que calla y mira para otro lado y deja a esos niños-as sometidos a el peor abuso posible que los convierte en muertos vivientes. 



Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> *“¿Por qué no persiguen la violencia contra los niños?”*
> 
> Porque son todos la misma puta mierda, votontos.
> 
> ...




De todo los enlaces que pones , el único real es que "Vox rechaza investigar los abusos sexuales a menores en la Iglesia", esa denuncia ya comenzó hace unos 100 años aunque entonces se tapaba pero se investigaba en todos y cada uno de los países donde la Iglesia católica tiene presencia e investigado en profundidad y denunciado desde los últimos 30-40 años. 

Es abominable que sacerdotes abusen de menores, pero de todos los casos de abusos a menores, los sacerdotes representan el 0,2 % de los abusos y sobre el resto, un 99,8 % de los abusos no se dice nada y lo peor si se descubre un abuso de un sacerdote, el caso a través de los medios se multiplica por 1.000 y hasta por un millón , por eso Vox rechazó una investigación de la Iglesia que por otro lado se ha investigado con ferocidad y alevosía.

La izquierda tiene el increíble mérito de retorcer las cosas a su favor y culpar a otros de lo que ellos hacen , son maestros indiscutibles en esas cosas y ojo no tanto la izquierda extrema sino la izquierda socialista.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (2 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> La tutelación de menores es un negocio redondo, no son funcionarios los que cuidan a los tutelados menores, son adjudicaciones a centros privados que el gobierno de las comunidades de turno, adjudica a los simpatizantes de su color político. El gobierno central adjudica 6.000 €-mes por cada niño-a que tutelan.
> 
> Eso ha convertido en una caza de brujas a los SS para arrebatar a menores de sus familias . Primer crimen
> 
> ...



Son la misma mierda con diferente olor.


----------



## Debunker (3 Dic 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Son la misma mierda con diferente olor.



Sí pero hay mierdas mucho más grandes, siderales más bien y de intenso olor y no se dice nada sino todo lo contrario , se encubre , esa enorme hipocresía que abraza también la población por simple ideología , deja a víctimas infantiles sin protección y lo peor el crimen contra esos niños se perpetua.

No es nada nuevo lo de Baleares y Valencia, el caso más sórdido , cruel e inhumano con menores tutelados se dieron por décadas y con toda seguridad se siguen dando, en UK y por desgracia abarca más países de la UE, sin lugar a dudas a Holanda y Bélgica, de hecho están bien organizados , protegidos y sus tentáculos llegan a las instituciones de los gobiernos, desde la "Justicia" con sus altos Tribunales, altos cargos de la política y de los cuerpos de la seguridad.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Dic 2022)

Los rojos pederastas hay que perdonar porque los niños no hacen más que provocar.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Dic 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



Olé tú. Esto está lleno de difamadores mintiendo a todas horas y cometiendo toda clase de delitos de odio. Hay que hacer algo ya. No a los delincuentes.


----------



## fluffy (3 Dic 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



Delitos de odio, o como censurar sin medida.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## pcbyte (4 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Delitos de odio, o como censurar sin medida.



La libertad de expresión no incluye el derecho a difamar.


----------



## fluffy (4 Dic 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> La libertad de expresión no incluye el derecho a difamar.



Cuando existía un estado de derecho en España, el objeto de la difamación era una persona física o jurídica. No un ente o colectivo abstracto con estatus de vulnerable por decisión política.

El delito de difamación y calumnias bien entendido ha existido desde siempre.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## pcbyte (4 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Cuando existía un estado de derecho en España, el objeto de la difamación era una persona física o jurídica. No un ente o colectivo abstracto con estatus de vulnerable por decisión política.
> 
> El delito de difamación y calumnias bien entendido ha existido desde siempre.



Muy bueno lo de "bien entendido", queda mejor que decir "según lo que a mí, me salga de los huevos".


----------



## gold digger (4 Dic 2022)

La que está liando Pablo Iglesias en Madrid








La explotación sexual de menores tuteladas en Madrid pone a Ayuso en el punto de mira


La policía ha detenido a 37 personas que obligaban a las menores a prostituirse a cambio de droga




es.ara.cat


----------



## fluffy (4 Dic 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> Muy bueno lo de "bien entendido", queda mejor que decir "según lo que a mí, me salga de los huevos".



Bien entendido es que el objeto de la difamación exista, merluzo.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## elKaiser (5 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Cuando existía un estado de derecho en España, el objeto de la difamación era una persona física o jurídica. No un ente o colectivo abstracto con estatus de vulnerable por decisión política.
> 
> El delito de difamación y calumnias bien entendido ha existido desde siempre.



Es más que dudoso, que una "persona jurídica" vea mancillado su derecho al honor.


----------



## fluffy (5 Dic 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Es más que dudoso, que una "persona jurídica" vea mancillado su derecho al honor.



Bueno, alguna vez se ha publicado una noticia diciendo cosas del tipo que la empresa "paco.sl" no está pagando a sus empleados, y esa empresa ha podido demandar al difamador.


----------



## pcbyte (5 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Bien entendido es que el objeto de la difamación exista, merluzo.



Y eso lo decides tu, sardino.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## I. de A. (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## rondo (21 Dic 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> La pederestia es un delito, imputar un delito a un colectivo es un delito de odio. Pensar que como delinques desde un foro nadie va a saber quien eres, cuando eres un usuario registrado, que accede desde una dirección IP, es de ser muy tonto. Cuando hagas esas cosas, aprovecha para saludar a la unidad de ciberdelincuencia de la Guardia Civil.



Llevan progres diciéndome que van a denunciarme 3 años y aquí estoy,así que el tonto eres tu


----------



## BART2022 (21 Dic 2022)

No se por que no me sorprende esto...


----------

